# 30-32 day cycle - natural FET possible?



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi there

Just had a BFN after mediated FET but really felt rough with the drugs during tx, so exploring other possibilities with the 4 frosties we have left...

My usual AF cycle is about 31 days, give or take a couple of days.  I ovulate every month, but can't say for definite which day my period will start.  

Does anybody have a cycle like this and had a successful natural FET cycle?  
Is there a way that my AF cycle could be monitored in order to judge the right time to transfer the embryos?

Your help and thoughts would be really appreciated.
Thanks
Su


----------



## evertonfc (Sep 1, 2005)

hi su

like you my cycleswere anywere between 28/42 days but i did go on to have nat fet in october which worked .i did a couple of dummy runs for 2 months testing for just a couple of days before we went for fet.
hope this helps sorry about your bfn .
take care 

janex


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Different clinics have varying ways of monitoring for natural FETs.  Some use OPKs, blood tests and/or regular scans.

Our clinic uses scans...first one as close to cd1 as possible and then regular scans from around cd8 onwards to check developing follicle(s) and thickness of womb lining...they can then time ET from this.

I have cycles of 30/31 days but I do ovulate cd14/15 every month so I have a long luteal phase.

Both my FETs were natural.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi,
  I have a 30-32 day cycle, i have just done a trial cycle and am doing the real thing next month. First i used ovulation pee sticks from day 12, once the blue line turned dark and indicated i had surged(usually this means about 24-36 hours before ovulation,being your most fertile period) i had to go for a scan this was on day 18 of my cycle so this will probably be a 32 day cycle.The scan is to see if you have a follicle ripening,i didn't know it before but it is possible to not ovulate and still have a period.
Then a week after i surged i had a blood test to check my progesterone levels. With scan and blood test looking fine  i was told i am OK to proceed to do the real thing next month.
I am looking forward to trying a natural FET as i have tried a medicated FET and although its not as bad as a fresh cycle i found the drugs made me a little grumpy to say the least!
The success rates of FET's are going up so i feel a little more confident that we may get a success with our remaining embryos, plus natural and medicated are very similar in their success rates. 
Good luck to you all and  congratulations to you Jane, well done! Just the posting we love to all read.
from Suzanne xx


----------



## Jennycats (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi,

I also have slightly longer cycles from 32 - 34 days however after a failed ICS my cycle prior to this nat FET (am currently going through) was 42 days!! It doesn't seem to be a problem, my consultant has scaned me and on Day 18 he said I was ready to have pregnyl trigger shot to make me ovulate. Am booked in for transfer of embies on Monday!!

The only thing I would say is that if your cycle is longer then you may see that your lining takes longer to thicken up. Mine was only 6.5 on Day 13 so consultant wasn't sure woul;d be able to go ahead but by Day 18 it was 11mm.

Good luck
xx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi

my cycles were between 27 and 32 days and I had a natural FET, my clinic GRI have you go up for blood tests every day from day 10 to detect your surge and they just keep doing them until they detect is so I don't think your cycle is to long for a natural FET, they detected my surge on day 13/14 and I had transfer 4 days after that and as you can see from my ticker our FET worked, I would def recommend it as it's so much easier than a fresh cycle.

Michelle x


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

hi su23
my cycle was 33 days and we had our FET on wed just gone!!
no scans or any meds not even pessarys!!
i just bought  the clear blue ovulation kit and last sun i got my smily face i rang on mon morn and was booked in on wed !!
dead easy but wierd as i have been used to being prodded and poked the clinic seemed pleased with the lining of my womb so i just trusted them!
i am on 2ww now so will let you know how i go x good luck honeyx karen x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Su23

I've just had a natural FET and loved it...not only because of the result it gave me but because it was so easy and relaxed.  I also have an irregular cycle between 30-34 days but was insistant to the con that I wanted to try natural FEt before moving on to med.  I started taking my BBT the month before so I could see the sort of cycle I had and also through the FET cycle.

I had a blood test and ultrasound on Day 14 and another blood test on Day 15.  My clinic asked me to take a 5,000 shot of Pregnyl that evening to ensure I ov'd at the right time and that my body kicked into producing progesterone.  I also started taking Pregesterone suppliments from Day 16.

I also felt very relaxed on my 2ww, carried on as normal, even dancing and I had a couple of glasses of wine.  I thought to myself, if I was getting pg naturally then this is how I would be behaving so let's give it a try!  (I normally do the four days in bed, drinking pineapple juice etc.)

I had two Grade 1, 12 cell frosties put back and bingo!

Best of luck hunni

Allison xx


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi there

Thank you all so much for your advice/experiences and words of encouragement.  Sorry haven't been onlune for a while.  To be honest, I couldn't face FF for a while after the BFN and have busied myself with anything but.  But I'm back now and ready to chat again...  Isn't it strange what this whole treatment thing can do to you?

I feel much more positive now and looking forward to our follow-up appt with the consultant at the end of May, where I will state my preference for a natural FET this time.  It looks like it's not such a wild idea after all!

Good luck all with your treatments, and babies!

     

Take care
Su 
x


----------

